# Why don't more of us carry big wooden crosses down the street?



## Pergamum

I am sure some of us have acquaintances or have heard about those folks who carry big wooden crosses down the street as an evangelistic witness. 

Sometimes they post facebook updates or emails about all the contacts they gained from this endeavor.



I saw one several years ago and, instead of praising God, I thought, "What a weirdo."

Were my thoughts sinful? Should I have applauded this, instead?



If you had one of these folks in your church, what would you say to them?


----------



## Caroline

I think I would also go with, "What a weirdo." No, really more like, "What an arrogant attention-hog."

And then I would feel bad for being so judgmental when I used to BE that arrogant attention-hog when I was a Pentecostal, drawing all kinds of attention to myself and claiming that it was for Jesus. And so I'd agonize about whether it was better to point out that this guy that he was an arrogant attention-hog because, let's face it, people don't TELL you that usually. They are usually more like, "What a great witness for Christ you are!" and that only ENCOURAGES you. Or maybe it would be better not to say anything because, let's face it, arrogant attention-hogs don't listen to anyone anyway except those that tell them they are a great witness for Christ, and everything else is categorized in their minds as 'persecution' and 'suffering shame for the sake of the gospel', which gives them FANTASTIC self-pity stories to tell when they are testifying about how great they are for carrying the cross around.

I usually settle for something in-between. I don't say anything for a while and let them go on about their great witness, and then finally, when they get to the persecution for disrupting traffic, I blurt out, "I don't actually think you get a reward in heaven for being obnoxious."

But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Grimmson

The reason why I do not carry a big wooden cross is because I already have a cross to bare in seminary. 

I would think the person carrying a wooden cross is weird too. I would ask him why he carrying the cross and if by carrying it he thinks it could be possibly sending the wrong message. We are expected to pick up our cross and follow him, but at the same time we should be sending the message that our load is light in Christ. Someone may get a moralistic message that we have to carry our own sins if they see out carry a cross. People might have idolatrized thoughts of the cross is they see it carried. Or worse yet, the practice of Roman influences in the world. Our focus should not be on using images to get people attention, including a literal cross, but on the proclaimed Word of God, spoken in simple way for all to understand, and to put away such distracting crutches that detour mens’ minds. And in the church God has given us ordained signs to use, we call them sacraments.


----------



## dudley

As Protestants we have been generally sparing in using the cross and do not use the crucifix as the roman catholics and the eastern orthodox, but the symbolism has been retained in their literature (e.g., in the hymn, When I Survey the Wondrous Cross). The Protestant cross is without the corpus and symbolizes for us the risen Christ and the saving act of Calvary for all who place their faith in Him alone.

I would rather see the person living the words of the Gospel and spreading the Good News using the Bible. The cross is a wonderful symbol to us but the Word of God preached and the reading of the Gospel and scripture is more important.


----------



## Gryphonette

I must not get out much, or else Fort Worth doesn't go in for that sort of thing, for I've not heard of this 'ere now.

Most likely my initial reaction would be the same as yours, but I also hope the LORD would nudge me to a more charitable attitude. It might be a silly, self-aggrandizing bit of behavior, but probably they mean well.

That said, one problem I have with such things is that when it comes down to it, surely we don't really want everyone doing it. We want people to carry and read their bibles. We want people to hum or sing praises to the LORD.

These are behaviors that the more people who do them, the better. Praise God!

Can you imagine a city full of people hauling big wood crosses around? It'd clog traffic. They're a safety hazard. The mind boggles at the thought of a lunch crowd at a restaurant with big crosses being stacked all over.

We're supposed to be asked about the hope within us because of our attitude and actions toward others, not because we're deliberately drawing a crowd by dragging a cross around. That says "Look at me!", not "Look at Christ!"

in my opinion.


----------



## Pergamum

What if they say it is a special calling, and that getting attention for Jesus is a good thing. And what if their theology is reformed?


Yes, I am struggling because street witnessers and cross carriers are annoying to me, yet I feel strongly in the importance of evangelism (just not those ways in the West at this era of time). 

I have even gotten annoyed when approached by folks trying to give me tracts and ask me "spiritual survey" questions because when I go out I have a purpose and the unwelcomed approach of strangers is not something I desire.


----------



## Andres

I got hit up by the track guys before Perg. I ended up witnessing to them and explaining to them how people just praying their prayer means very little.


----------



## MarieP

Do the men who carry big wooden crosses realize that those who carried them in the past didn't just have "burdens to bear" but were in fact on the way to their own execution? They weren't made to inconvenience you, they were made to kill you!


----------



## jwithnell

What would I say to that person? "That cross has already been carried for you. Seek the cross-bearer while He may be found."


----------



## Jack K

jwithnell said:


> What would I say to that person? "That cross has already been carried for you. Seek the cross-bearer while He may be found."


Exactly! The truth is that the cross has been carried, once for all, and in Christ we can be freed from every burden it represents. This message is so fundamental to Christianity that I would fear that having a believer carry a cross around sends a very wrong message. I suppose I could hold out a possibility that in some cultural contexts people would assume something different. But given the tendency of the human heart toward self-justification ("I can earn God's approval in some way by carrying this cross, and man's admiration while I'm at it") and the way some traditions have turned to flaggelation and the like, I'm with you in being wary of cross-carrying.


----------



## christiana

My view is that they so desperately desire to please and do something for God but have no clue as to His truth as declared in scripture so just go on in their own way trying to do what* they* think would please Him. Since we do have God's word so easily accessible I pray for them, that they would go the the Word, read and follow His commands to His children and how they must live to please Him. I guess I feel it to all be done in ignorance, with much need for prayer!


----------



## Wayne

Given Pergamum's location, I wondered if this might be something that he sees in other countries, rather than the U.S.

That said, however, there is Arthur Blisset, who has built his ministry around this practice.


----------



## Pergamum

Hi Wayne, no I am reflecting on America because I have several facebook aquaintances who are street evangelists and one carries a cross sometimes and others use loudspeakers at public places. 

I don't want to discourage evangelism, but when I have encountered these folks I would have thought them religious nuts (even NOW) and have been bothered because when I am out in public it is to go somewhere and not be bothered. I am wondering if I should, instead, cultivate other emotions...

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------

In fact, in other parts of the world, public and street evangelism still seem like effective and welcomed methodologies, but not in most contexts in America. Not sure if a big wooden cross is effective anywhere, though (and in the Philippines I think the Catholic devotees still crucify themselves...)....

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------

Wayne, what do you think of Blessitt's ministry? Is this a specific and particular call of God upon him alone?


----------



## Caroline

I'm quite divided on the subject of tracts and preaching. Big demonstrations that seem largely attention-seeking are easier to categorize. To take it to an extreme--someone could run about setting people's homes on fire and screaming, "This is what hell will be like unless you repent!" And how effective would that be? So also, on a pettier scale, I don't see that it is helpful to:

--vandalize property (writing 'Jesus loves you' on a bathroom wall)
--stalk people (relentlessly pursuing someone who is a 'difficult case')
--annoy people (disrupt family events in a park over a loudspeaker with one's 'witnessing')
--tresspass on private property (hold a prayer service on someone's front lawn)
--make trouble for business owners (by witnessing to customers in a restaurant)
--block traffic (with gigantic crosses rolling down the side of the street)
--tell lies (stand outside a Mormon church telling people who are trying to enter that there is a gas leak and they can't go in)
--anything else that falls into the category of 'not how I would want to be treated'

These were all wildly popular in the churches that I used to attend, and people often got up at the front on Sunday to announce their latest deed of extreme witnessing that had gotten them thrown out of somewhere, thus causing them to be persecuted for Christ. There was a belief also (started by my own mother who had a 'revelation from God' about it) that one had a more powerful prayer immediately after persecution, so needless to say, there was a big push to find some persecution somewhere. It was all ridiculous, and looking back on it, I'm embarrassed and wish I could apologize to a lot of people.

On the other hand, I have known a lot of people that came to faith in Christ through tracts. A dear friend of mine was a hippie sleeping on a park bench when someone handed him a tract. He started attending church the next week, served the Lord long and well, and recently retired from being an administrator in a Christian school. 

So personally, I think there's a place for street evangelism--just in moderation and being considerate. 

(Edited to add: Also people getting all in the face of someone who is a professing Christian and demanding to know where they go to church and what exactly they believe, etc, also makes me uncomfortable. Personally, I do not answer such inquisitions. I feel that it is my right to walk down the street--or roll in my wheelchair, as the case may be, and wheelchairs do seem to attract witnessers, for reasons unclear to me--without being dragged aside to answer Forty Questions to Prove I Am a Christian. They never conclude that I really am a Christian, even if I do answer the questions, or they suggest that I have another go at it, just to be on the safe side. I think it often becomes a question of numbers. They need to 'convert' in order to justify their ministry and methods ... and desperation means they will settle for 'converting' those that God converted years ago.)


----------



## Wayne

Pergy:

Blessit isn't Presbyterian, so I don't give him much thought.  

Seriously, he first came into view in the late 1960s and was pretty much in the context of the so-called Jesus Movement of that era. I guess I saw what he was doing as similar to some of the street theater that was also popular at that time. Interesting that he has stuck with this same methodology all these years. 

Hadn't really thought about him until you raised this question. Like a lot of other things, I just go on and mind my own business. I don't find myself impacted by what he's doing. There is an aspect in which Phil. 1:15-18 might be applicable, though I would be quick to add that I think he preaches sincerely, out of a love for Christ.


----------



## FenderPriest

The practice seems rather silly to me. The more accurate application of "take up thy cross" would be to lug around an electric chair. Though, on the whole, I think it's a poor witness to a desire to accurately understand and apply the Scriptures. Like many things, it seems to be fueled by good intentions and poor knowledge. The practice seems rather out of sync with the picture of dying to self presented in the NT. I don't think any of the Apostles would have carried a cross down the street.


----------



## Steve Curtis

I think there are two issues here. On the one hand, there are those who see such practices as akin to flaggelation, suffering for Christ, etc. The Philippines would certainly be along these lines, as well.

On the other hand, there are those (like Blessitt) who use a cross as an opening to share the gospel. I remember him passing through Orlando when I was a child there, and he even stopped into our (Baptist) church to speak one Sunday. His "calling" (his words) have taken him to every country on the globe with that cross. He has consequently had the opportunity to share the gospel personally with Muammar Gaddafi, Arafat, and countless others. I don't think that this is or should be a common practice, but - because of its novelty - it has at least been somewhat effective as a conversation-starter! If my memory serves me correctly, he doesn't approach people or aggressively "street preach," but rather walks up and down the streets awaiting the inevitable questions.

So I don't think he (or those like him) necessarily think that they are "being persecuted for Jesus" (though they may think that... I have no way of knowing!). Blessitt is a self-styled evangelist with an odd methodology. Motives notwithstanding, as Wayne referenced, the gospel is being preached (though admittedly an Arminian gospel).


----------



## Mushroom

I knew of a guy in Paso Robles, CA who used to climb up on a cross and pose there as Amtrak trains went by. Definitely thought he was a weirdo.


----------



## Wannabee

Sometimes I think the reformed camp can really exhibit spiritual snobbery. Perhaps we should be working on the plank in our own eyes first. I was reminded of this story.


> Years ago an English gentleman decided he wanted his witness for Christ to be more bold and positive. He traveled much, mostly on trains. On one of his suitcases he painted boldly, "A fool for Christ's sake." He would set the suitcase down with this message facing the crowds in order to draw their attention. When he thought he had as much attention as he could get he would turn the suitcase around where these words were painted, "Whose fool are you?"



I wouldn't use that method for a Gospel opening. But I have to ask myself often, is it because I think it's irresponsible or because of a fear of man. Many here have been extremely tough on "anyone" who would carry a cross in public. Do we really feel better for looking down our noses on such individuals? I'm reminded of the two old ladies who sit outside next door and talk about everybody else for hours, puffing each other up and making themselves feel better for it. Who do we think we are? Can we peer into this cross bearer's heart and know his thoughts and intents in regard to this? Do you KNOW that he's just desiring attention like some brat who screams in public or kid with spikes all over his head and piercings all over his face?
When it comes right down to it, whether we think it's affective or not, at least he's out there witnessing. Are you? Is this not spiritual snobbery and arrogance? Is this Christian charity for those who claim Christ to judge so harshly how a brother strives to witness to others? Remember the words of Paul.


> Philippians 1:15-18
> Some indeed preach Christ even from envy and strife, and some also from goodwill: The former preach Christ from selfish ambition, not sincerely, supposing to add affliction to my chains; but the latter out of love, knowing that I am appointed for the defense of the gospel. What then? Only that *in every way, whether in pretense or in truth, Christ is preached; and in this I rejoice, yes, and will rejoice.*


Are we rejoicing that Christ is being preached or condemning a brother in Christ for not doing it our way? In considering these words we have to ask ourselves which side of this are we on. Do we preach Christ in pretense or truth? What about those we stand in judgment over?

I wouldn't carry a cross this way either. Again, is it a fear of man, a misguided sense of dignity or genuine concern that it would harm my witness for Christ? I need to examine my own heart in regard to this. We had a group go out years ago and do this. They had many queries and part of their point to the people was that they were bearing their own crosses without realizing it. These evangelists were living illustrations of what all those who were unsaved were spiritually doing in reality. And, contrary to the accusations here, they found it incredibly humbling. They didn't want the attention. They hated the idea of people seeing them carrying these crosses and the attention it would gain. But they went out anyway, overcoming the fear of man, to witness for Christ, however imperfectly they may have been in going about it. Paul had something to say about those who looked down on his ministry.


> 1 Corinthians 4:8-13
> You are already full! You are already rich! You have reigned as kings without us—and indeed I could wish you did reign, that we also might reign with you! For I think that God has displayed us, the apostles, last, as men condemned to death; for we have been made a spectacle to the world, both to angels and to men. We are fools for Christ’s sake, but you are wise in Christ! We are weak, but you are strong! You are distinguished, but we are dishonored! To the present hour we both hunger and thirst, and we are poorly clothed, and beaten, and homeless. And we labor, working with our own hands. Being reviled, we bless; being persecuted, we endure; being defamed, we entreat. We have been made as the filth of the world, the offscouring of all things until now.



Many of us might look down on Moody as well, as a lady once did, if the story is to be believed. "Mr. Moody, I don't like the way you do your evangelism," she said.
In reply Mr. Moody said, "I don't necessarily like all of it either, but it's the best way I know. Tell me, how do you do it?"
"Oh, I don't," was the reply.
"Well," said Moody, "I like the way I'm doing it better than the way you're not doing it."


----------



## Caroline

> Many here have been extremely tough on "anyone" who would carry a cross in public. Do we really feel better for looking down our noses on such individuals? I'm reminded of the two old ladies who sit outside next door and talk about everybody else for hours, puffing each other up and making themselves feel better for it. Who do we think we are? Can we peer into this cross bearer's heart and know his thoughts and intents in regard to this? Do you KNOW that he's just desiring attention like some brat who screams in public or kid with spikes all over his head and piercings all over his face?



I don't know that I'd say that I look down on them. I used to BE them, so it's tough to be too judgmental. We can't look into the thoughts and intents of kids with spikes on his head or piercings all over his face, and yet most would still judge that to be ill-advised attire.



> When it comes right down to it, whether we think it's affective or not, at least he's out there witnessing. Are you?



Well, since you asked, yes. Yes, I am. I could provide a full listing of what I do, both for the church and for the unchurched to bring them into the church, if you like, but that's really beside the point. I understand what you are saying, but the characterization was harsh. My conscience is clear in that regard. There are a lot of things people can say about me that I would have to agree with (I am opinionated, I talk too much, I worry excessively, etc). But I don't think anyone could say that I do not evangelize or that I hide the fact that I am a Reformed Christian. As I have said before, I used to be UPCI, and believe me, after the humiliation of being UPCI, you'll stop only just short of tattooing, "I'm a Trinitarian Reformed Christian! Wooooo, glory!" on your forehead. It's really that much better.


----------



## Mushroom

> When it comes right down to it, whether we think it's affective or not, at least he's out there witnessing. Are you?


Living as a Christian in this present world is being a light on a hill. Finney is the progenitor of the idea that 'witnessing' as a verb was the 11th commandment, that gimmickry was needed, and that it was to be judged as to its 'effectiveness'. Catechizing (making disciples of) the Church is a far more 'effective' way to evangelize the world than encouraging ill-prepared and un-gifted babes to go babble about what they barely understand while utilizing sight-gags.


----------



## Montanablue

> that gimmickry was needed



I think this is a key point. Carrying a cross about (or any of the other stunts that have been described in this thread) seems to be a gimmick, the purpose being to call attention to self rather than to the grace of God. Living a Christian life, being open about one's faith, encouraging questions/dicussion about God and the Bible, and inviting people to church seems like a much more effective and Biblical way to spread the gospel.


----------



## Peairtach

The spiritual Cross is always heavier than any wooden Cross.

Even in the case of our Lord, "the sufferings of His soul were the soul of His sufferings."


----------



## chbrooking

I was preparing for Sunday School and noticed that Paul exorcised the pythion slave girl. Take a look at what she was saying (Acts 16.17). It was TRUE! Nevertheless she was annoying Paul. I think her shouting was getting in the way of communicating the truth. As I reflected on that, it occurred to me that people shouting on the street-corners tend to drive people away rather than draw them in. It drives me away, and I'm favorable to the message! Perhaps the slave girl was interrupting, and that's what annoyed Paul. She was dogging them after all, following them everywhere they went. But I think the shouting had a part to play in the annoyance. Is carrying a big wooden cross any different? Doesn't it make you look like a lunatic, rather than someone I ought to go and listen to?

Thought that story from Acts 16 might offer some application to the discussion. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## jayce475

Jack K said:


> jwithnell said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would I say to that person? "That cross has already been carried for you. Seek the cross-bearer while He may be found."
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! The truth is that the cross has been carried, once for all, and in Christ we can be freed from every burden it represents. This message is so fundamental to Christianity that I would fear that having a believer carry a cross around sends a very wrong message. I suppose I could hold out a possibility that in some cultural contexts people would assume something different. But given the tendency of the human heart toward self-justification ("I can earn God's approval in some way by carrying this cross, and man's admiration while I'm at it") and the way some traditions have turned to flaggelation and the like, I'm with you in being wary of cross-carrying.
Click to expand...

 
"Luke 14:27 And whosoever doth not bear his cross, and come after me, cannot be my disciple." There is always the human danger of trying to earn God's approval rather than living in obedience to Him, and yes the burden Christ has given is light. But to say that the carrying of the cross in itself is conveying a wrong message is not necessarily fair and even if there is such a possibility, it can be overcome with appropriate sharing from the scriptures. With that being said, this method is probably inappropriate for many cultural settings. Not that God can't and doesn't make use of it, but it may not be too wise.


----------



## Pergamum

Wannabee said:


> Sometimes I think the reformed camp can really exhibit spiritual snobbery. Perhaps we should be working on the plank in our own eyes first. I was reminded of this story.
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago an English gentleman decided he wanted his witness for Christ to be more bold and positive. He traveled much, mostly on trains. On one of his suitcases he painted boldly, "A fool for Christ's sake." He would set the suitcase down with this message facing the crowds in order to draw their attention. When he thought he had as much attention as he could get he would turn the suitcase around where these words were painted, "Whose fool are you?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't use that method for a Gospel opening. But I have to ask myself often, is it because I think it's irresponsible or because of a fear of man. Many here have been extremely tough on "anyone" who would carry a cross in public. Do we really feel better for looking down our noses on such individuals? I'm reminded of the two old ladies who sit outside next door and talk about everybody else for hours, puffing each other up and making themselves feel better for it. Who do we think we are? Can we peer into this cross bearer's heart and know his thoughts and intents in regard to this? Do you KNOW that he's just desiring attention like some brat who screams in public or kid with spikes all over his head and piercings all over his face?
> When it comes right down to it, whether we think it's affective or not, at least he's out there witnessing. Are you? Is this not spiritual snobbery and arrogance? Is this Christian charity for those who claim Christ to judge so harshly how a brother strives to witness to others? Remember the words of Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Philippians 1:15-18
> Some indeed preach Christ even from envy and strife, and some also from goodwill: The former preach Christ from selfish ambition, not sincerely, supposing to add affliction to my chains; but the latter out of love, knowing that I am appointed for the defense of the gospel. What then? Only that *in every way, whether in pretense or in truth, Christ is preached; and in this I rejoice, yes, and will rejoice.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are we rejoicing that Christ is being preached or condemning a brother in Christ for not doing it our way? In considering these words we have to ask ourselves which side of this are we on. Do we preach Christ in pretense or truth? What about those we stand in judgment over?
> 
> I wouldn't carry a cross this way either. Again, is it a fear of man, a misguided sense of dignity or genuine concern that it would harm my witness for Christ? I need to examine my own heart in regard to this. We had a group go out years ago and do this. They had many queries and part of their point to the people was that they were bearing their own crosses without realizing it. These evangelists were living illustrations of what all those who were unsaved were spiritually doing in reality. And, contrary to the accusations here, they found it incredibly humbling. They didn't want the attention. They hated the idea of people seeing them carrying these crosses and the attention it would gain. But they went out anyway, overcoming the fear of man, to witness for Christ, however imperfectly they may have been in going about it. Paul had something to say about those who looked down on his ministry.
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Corinthians 4:8-13
> You are already full! You are already rich! You have reigned as kings without us—and indeed I could wish you did reign, that we also might reign with you! For I think that God has displayed us, the apostles, last, as men condemned to death; for we have been made a spectacle to the world, both to angels and to men. We are fools for Christ’s sake, but you are wise in Christ! We are weak, but you are strong! You are distinguished, but we are dishonored! To the present hour we both hunger and thirst, and we are poorly clothed, and beaten, and homeless. And we labor, working with our own hands. Being reviled, we bless; being persecuted, we endure; being defamed, we entreat. We have been made as the filth of the world, the offscouring of all things until now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of us might look down on Moody as well, as a lady once did, if the story is to be believed. "Mr. Moody, I don't like the way you do your evangelism," she said.
> In reply Mr. Moody said, "I don't necessarily like all of it either, but it's the best way I know. Tell me, how do you do it?"
> "Oh, I don't," was the reply.
> "Well," said Moody, "I like the way I'm doing it better than the way you're not doing it."
Click to expand...



Thanks for posting this, brother.


One of the reasons for my OP was due to the reaction I personally experience when I see these sorts of methods. I am still trying to figure out whether it is over "bad methods" or just my own sin that I get repulsed by this sort of thing. 

I believe myself to be evangelistic and yet I think "Please...not like THAT!" I am open to the possibility of "methodology-snobbery."

I am supportive of tracts and street evangelism in some venues in Asia (where the culture still seems open to these approaches, in some select areas), but when I myself am in America, I want NO stranger approaching me or bothering me when I am in a public space...and even moreso when I am in a private space.


----------



## Wannabee

Thanks Perg,

We talk about this sometimes. Are we in too much of a hurry and too focused on "our agenda" at times? Is our "not wanting to be bothered" actually a selfish and prideful sin? Do we receive a divine appointment as ordained by God and recognize an opportunity, or see it as a distraction or hindrance? Are we taking God for granted?

I know I've had opportunities when I'm in a hurry, or maybe just have a plan, though time isn't as major a factor as I make it out to be. Later I'll reflect and realize that I DID have a wonderful opportunity, but it interrupted MY plan. Even when just going for a walk I've found myself avoiding long conversations with folks so I can continue with my time table. I DO have to prepare messages after all. No sense letting spontaneous ministry opportunities get in the way of that. If it's not scheduled then perhaps I can't fit it in. I'm not saying that this is you. It's me. I'm guilty all too often and need to grow in this area.


----------



## Pergamum

Here is a question:

What is the difference in a gimmick, or just being annoying in an ongodly way, and a God-pleasing way of drawing attention to Christ and awakening sleeping sinners to the wrath to come (which can be annoying as well)?


Banners, signs by the road, bumper stickers, wooden crosses? Those annoying little fish? T-shirts? Loudspeakers and public witnessing in parks while people try to picnic? When do we cross the line? Are these things on a continuum from appropriate to tacky?

---------- Post added at 04:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 AM ----------




Wannabee said:


> Thanks Perg,
> 
> We talk about this sometimes. Are we in too much of a hurry and too focused on "our agenda" at times? Is our "not wanting to be bothered" actually a selfish and prideful sin? Do we receive a divine appointment as ordained by God and recognize an opportunity, or see it as a distraction or hindrance? Are we taking God for granted?
> 
> I know I've had opportunities when I'm in a hurry, or maybe just have a plan, though time isn't as major a factor as I make it out to be. Later I'll reflect and realize that I DID have a wonderful opportunity, but it interrupted MY plan. Even when just going for a walk I've found myself avoiding long conversations with folks so I can continue with my time table. I DO have to prepare messages after all. No sense letting spontaneous ministry opportunities get in the way of that. If it's not scheduled then perhaps I can't fit it in. I'm not saying that this is you. It's me. I'm guilty all too often and need to grow in this area.




An alternate interpretation is this:

In America usually it is only undesirables and folks who want something or want to do something bad that approach us without an invitation. I.e., beggers, those selling stolen goods, muggers, etc. There are few good reasons why I would welcome strangers approaching me. 

There are appropriate venues where the poor can apply for aid and where we shop. Parks where public speaking and debate (like Hyde Park), however, do, admittedly, seem to be on the decline in America, though. 

But otherwise, my mind automatically goes into threat mode when approached on the street by a stranger with something less than visible sometimes (tracts, a bible) in his hand. 

I have had someone approach me at night in Saint Louis in the inner-city and I told him he'd better step away or have a good excuse before getting close to me and my wife and kids or he'd be on the curb (he was a begger). Maybe I am just paranoid, but I presume that people approaching me that I do not know do not usually have my best interests at stake or want to use me to advance their own purposes.

Wisdom and our desire to preserve boundaries and personal space serve to alarm us at such occasions and I do not think there is any reason to have guilt over naturally avoiding such occassions.


----------



## Caroline

> Here is a question:
> 
> What is the difference in a gimmick, or just being annoying in an ongodly way, and a God-pleasing way of drawing attention to Christ and awakening sleeping sinners to the wrath to come (which can be annoying as well)?
> 
> 
> Banners, signs by the road, bumper stickers, wooden crosses? Those annoying little fish? T-shirts? Loudspeakers and public witnessing in parks while people try to picnic? When do we cross the line? Are these things on a continuum from appropriate to tacky?



Interesting question. I suppose I'd say--when it makes people react like, 'Whoa, look at THAT guy!' instead of really focusing on the message. But overall, that may be a cultural thing. In certain cultures, big demonstrations are more the norm, and there are certain cultures in which wandering down the road carrying a gigantic wooden cross may be the way to go. St. Boniface, it is said, cut down the tree of Thor and thus converted the Germans. Whereas I wouldn't recommend anyone hacking down the local mosque as a means of converting the Muslims--it would only make the local populace sympathize with the Muslims and solidify their cause.

I suppose it is really a question of love, isn't it? Love is concerned for the other person. According to I Cor 13, love is not rude or self-seeking. In regard to banners, tshirts, and Jesus fish, I'm not necessarily opposed to them, as they are 'within reason' in regard to things people would normally do to show support for a cause, and not over-the-top attention-hogging. But I do wonder whether people use them to replace real evangelism.

I don't know anyone who saw a Jesus fish on a car bumper and repented. I'm not saying it couldn't happen ever, but it would be pretty unusual. Ditto t-shirts and come-to-Jesus banners. Most people are brought into the kingdom by means of relationships established over long periods of time.

We are an impatient people here in America. We want results and we want them now, and we want them with as little work as possible and we want credit for it all. In reality, I look back on my life and I don't remember one slogan or sign or bumper sticker or guy with a megaphone that changed my life. But I do remember people who were kind to me.


----------



## Pergamum

Caroline, 

Thank you for this quote:




> Most people are brought into the kingdom by means of relationships established over long periods of time.


----------



## Wannabee

Perg, couldn't many of those encounters have been opportunities? I see your point and agree with the protection of your family. And I know you teach them to care for people. Perhaps, at times, we could teach more about caring by stopping and talking to one of these people about Christ. Perhaps our own hearts need it. Perhaps, sometimes, it's simply selfishness not to.

I thought this clip pertinent.

YouTube - Do you care enough to Witness to the Lost? John Piper

And this one as well

YouTube - John Piper - Can You Evangelize People Who Hate You?


Blessings,


----------



## JonathanHunt

Carrying a cross for the sake of it seems strange without an accompanying witness of words.

BUT

I know of open air preachers, for example Tony Miano of Way of the Master, who uses a cross to draw attention to his street corner preaching of the cross. I have no objections to that!


----------



## buggy

A far better symbol representing Christianity is not the cross, or the fish, or the monogram etc.
It is an empty tomb - He is risen! If Christ has not resurrected, all we believe is in vain.


----------



## Mushroom

As for gimmicks vs. tools, I will say that back in 1989 an old codger in an old pickup was instrumental in drawing me back to the Word through a bumper sticker which said, "Read Your Bible Everyday". It motivated me to start reading the Word again.

But experience has also shown me that God will use things that contain error to effect changes in His people, so the effective use of a vessel does not necessarily prove the vessel to be doctrinally sound. That can only be determined by examining it in the light of scripture.


----------



## reformedcop

I think this subject is like many others ... There are good ones and bad ones. There are guys that stand on street corners holding crosses or signs that spew nothing but nonsense and hand out tracts with horrible theology. You can go on youtube and see plenty of examples of these dangerous people. But on the other hand, there are good guys out there too. Jonathan beat me to the punch, but Tony Miano is one of the good guys. His cross, which has the words "Are you ready?" written across it, has lead to some very good witnessing encounters that may have otherwise not have happened. Is it for everybody? Of course not. Can it be an effective way to get the Gospel out to a lost and dying world? Sure it can.


----------



## Pergamum

Yes, God seems to bless many methods and He seems pleased to bless our strange methods, too, sometimes. I struggle with how these methods make ME feel sometimes. If I am evangelistic, why shouldn't I want to applaud these methods more? Is it evangelistic snobbery, or is it because many of these methods violate common notions of what is culturally appropriate and what violates people's personal space, boundaries and privacy.


----------



## reformedcop

Pergamum said:


> Yes, God seems to bless many methods and He seems pleased to bless our strange methods, too, sometimes. I struggle with how these methods make ME feel sometimes. If I am evangelistic, why shouldn't I want to applaud these methods more? Is it evangelistic snobbery, or is it because many of these methods violate common notions of what is culturally appropriate and what violates people's personal space, boundaries and privacy.



I too struggle at times with methods used. In the past (and still now to some extent), I absolutely have recoiled at the idea of a street preacher wearing a sandwich board. I always associated sandwich boards with the freak on the corner that seemed like he was on drugs shrieking that the end is near. And today I see the street shriekers that have greatly hindered James White's ministry to the Mormons on Temple Square wearing sandwich boards and holding signs. Those guys have done nothing but fueled the fire of negative association for me. I absolutely refuse to wear a sandwich board probably for those reasons. But, I witness on occasion with some guys that do wear sandwich boards and hold crosses even though I still harbor some negative associations about it. 

Evangelistic snobbery? Yeah probably. But I think some of that snobbery is warranted given some of the people out there that give these methods a bad name. Do these methods violate common notions of what is culturally appropriate? Absolutely! But lets face it, the Gospel itself goes against all cultural norms.


----------



## Pergamum

Ummm.....sandwich board........yummy [drool]....make mine whole wheat and toasted....


----------



## Mushroom

Pergamum said:


> Ummm.....sandwich board........yummy [drool]....make mine whole wheat and toasted....


Hmmm. Is living among the natives giving you an apetite for 'longpig', Pergs?


----------



## Pergamum

Street Preachers - Official site

An interesting site.


----------



## Caroline

Oh, man ... ROFL ... the site blasts Keith Green's song, "Asleep in the Light". That's so AWESOME! I can't make myself listen to that song all the way through, so I had to click off, but I do hope they followed it up with "Who You Gonna Throw in the Lake of Fire, O God Our Lord."


----------



## CuriousNdenver

It is so interesting to hear other perspectives on street evangelism! 

As some of you have pointed out - we can't know people's motives when we see someone carrying a cross or wearing a sandwich board. Some of them may be trying to draw attention to themselves or insensitive to the Holy Spirit's leading - if they are interfering with another ministry. 

Others may be sincerely seeking to share the gospel with people who otherwise may never hear. 

Pergamum, I am involved in street evangelism - I will be going out tonight in downtown Denver. It is NOT something I would do on my own, but I have sensed the call of God to actively share the gospel here. Did you know that about 150,000 people die each day worldwide? If you met me on the street while I was sharing, I would appreciate your prayers! That I would be humble and allow the Holy Spirit to use me to share in love, and that He will open the eyes of the people I share with that they may understand the gospel and come to faith.

I agree, it is not for everyone, and I do always try to be respectful of people if they do not want to chat. I am still amazed that many people are OPEN to the gospel! We have talked with street kids, homeless people and hookers. 2 weeks ago a friend and I shared with Everett a street kid who had never heard the gospel before. We could SEE the Holy Spirit at work as Everett read scripture for himself for the first time! Though he did not make a decision right then, he did take a Bible from us and was going to talk with his cousin who he said came to Christ recently. 

Several months ago, I handed a tract to Jimmy and when he asked what it was, I told him it was a gospel tract that told him how he could have a relationship with God through His Son, Jesus Christ. Jimmy broke into tears and asked us to pray with him. He told us it was his birthday, life was bad and he was going to end his life. After spending a couple of hours with him, Jimmy did die that night. He died to sin and became alive to God through Jesus Christ! Jimmy shared with us that we were the 5th group of people who had shared Christ with him that week. No one can come except the Spirt draws them - and clealy God was at work in Jimmy's life! 

It still amazes me that God can use me to share - I am not gifted verbally - and I am just a sinner saved by grace! 

Like you, I am not open to strangers aproaching me - for the same reasons...but since I have begun to share my faith openly on the street, I have become more bold. I rest in Christ - and though I try not to take foolish chances, I do trust Him to take care of me. These people are so broken and hurting, they are hungry for love and the gospel! What a privilege it is to be a part of God's plan to draw them to Himself!


----------



## Pergamum

Bless you Melanie and may the Lord bless your work.


----------



## CuriousNdenver

Thank you Pergamum,

I used to avoid sharing my faith...from fear of man (rejection etc.) and not being prepared. I am sure I missed many opportunities. After I took a class on evangelism, I prayed for a heart for the lost and opened myself to the Lord's direction. I have had many opportunities since then and now realize how many I passed on. I am still scared of rejection or not knowing the words to say - which makes me rely all the more on the Lord to give me the words.

You may find He brings opportunities your way also. From reading some of your posts it sounds like you are prepared - so you will be ready to give an answer for the hope that lies in you - with gentleness and respect! (I Peter 3:15). Seems like some of the people mentioned above may have forgotten the last words of this verse and are walking in the flesh as they try to share.

Blessings


----------



## Der Pilger

Regarding the guy carrying the big cross, I had a conversation with someone recently about another guy who carried a cross on a float during a parade. I think this kind of activity doesn't accomplish much at all because it gives people no message to believe in. Without revelation, faith is not possible because it (revelation) is necessary for people to know anything about God. Without *special* revelation, we couldn't know anything about Christ and the gospel. Therefore, saving faith in Christ must be a response to the gospel message. What does such an approach as cross-carrying, then, give people to believe in? People who do not already have a background knowledge of the gospel will not be able to make much sense of the big wooden cross because there is no revealed gospel message to go along with it.

The necessity of revelation makes the teaching of the gospel message necessary. Therefore,any evangelistic approach that seeks to provide the good news in love and respect is not only biblical but also required. Our suspicion should be aroused at any outreach method that waters down or holds back God's revelation from those who desperately need to hear it.


----------



## CuriousNdenver

> Our suspicion should be aroused at any outreach method that waters down or holds back God's revelation from those who desperately need to hear it.



Holding a big wooden cross and saying nothing does water down the message - doesn't it?!

So faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the word of God. (Romans 10:17 WEB)


----------



## Der Pilger

CuriousNdenver said:


> Our suspicion should be aroused at any outreach method that waters down or holds back God's revelation from those who desperately need to hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holding a big wooden cross and saying nothing does water down the message - doesn't it?!
> 
> So faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the word of God. (Romans 10:17 WEB)
Click to expand...

 
I agree, Melanie. The cross-carrying might benefit someone who has a Christian background already, but not someone who knows little or nothing about the gospel message.


----------

